# THE Best Security/Firewall Freeware



## xeption (Aug 19, 2008)

Would someone be able to tell me what currently is the safest freeware to use for virus protection etc or is there somewhere I can download Norton or any other good programmes from?

Thanks.


----------



## hammer1 (Feb 19, 2006)

http://majorgeeks.com/page.php?id=20
You can get what you need here. My choices are AVG, ZoneAlarmm Spybot S & D,SpywareBlaster, Ad -aware, to name a few


----------



## truthseeker (Jan 26, 2008)

xeption said:


> Would someone be able to tell me what currently is the safest freeware to use for virus protection etc or is there somewhere I can download Norton or any other good programmes from?
> 
> Thanks.


Avast for AV and COMODO for firewall.


----------



## WillSly (Jul 9, 2008)

Try this:
http://daol.aol.com/security/virusscan-plus/
Alternatively, if you have AOL:
http://daol.aol.com/security/internet-security-suite/

Both free versions of McAffee..the second one is more powerful though


----------



## truthseeker (Jan 26, 2008)

xeption said:


> Would someone be able to tell me what currently is the safest freeware to use for virus protection etc or is there somewhere I can download Norton or any other good programmes from?
> 
> Thanks.


Or do as I do, free up your RAM and resources and don't have a AV or Firewall installed.

I use NAPT in my router and just use the Vista firewall. 

As far as rootkits, virus, spyware, trojans, keyloggers etc are concerned, I weekly use the Kaspersky and NOD32 Free Online Scanners. 

I also use once per week Dr.Webit Cureit. And spybot search & destroy, Spyblaster, SuperAntiSpyware.

But as long as you stay away from cracks, serials and illegal software you will be fine.  I have never been infected with anything for over 10 years because I only install things from well known and reputable websites and companies.

And by the way, use HiJackThis and upload the log to:

http://hijackthis.de/


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

Take a look at our PC Safety and Security thread for recommendations from our security team.


----------



## truthseeker (Jan 26, 2008)

Cellus said:


> Take a look at our PC Safety and Security thread for recommendations from our security team.


That's a great link Cellus. Contains a lot of good info.


----------

